# Belomo 20x loupe



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 17, 2011)

I love this little loupe. I use it from inspecting my edges to looking at the grain in destruction test to just look at things.  I carry it in my pocket, and find always something to look at, rocks, leaves, etc. 







Thought some of you might find it a good and inexpensive alternative to a microscope (hint tk59). 

This is a quality product - probably still made on German technology and equipment from 1920-30 that was removed from occupied Germany after WWII as war reparations. Made in Belarus.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had a 10x triplet from them for at least 12 yrs and have used the hell out of it. I think it's the best bang for the buck triplet in that size to be found. I've wondered about the 20x and now you've got me wondering again - thanks!


----------



## tk59 (Nov 17, 2011)

Haha. You're a little late, Marko. A few months ago I bought a half dozen different, inexpensive loupes off of amazon. I'm good. Still, you can't beat a microscope for some things. It's just a PITA to do at work.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 17, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Haha. You're a little late, Marko. A few months ago I bought a half dozen different, inexpensive loupes off of amazon. I'm good. Still, you can't beat a microscope for some things. It's just a PITA to do at work.



Half a dozen? I bought one, but a quality one. :laughat:
$32(shipping included).


----------



## tk59 (Nov 17, 2011)

Why is that funny? I'm the same about everything. Haven't you heard about my knife thing?:O


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 17, 2011)

That loupe would look a lot better if it was clad in a nice stainelss steel damascus... And the handle really should be replaced with a nice wood one... And it needs a carved wood storage box...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been wanted to get a loupe, but wasn't sure which ones were better than the super cheap ones. The cheap ones all appear to be nearly identical, but range in price from a couple bucks to $20+ depending on who is selling them.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 17, 2011)

The distortion (maybe not the correct terminology) is the thing that shows different between loupes. Most the el-cheapos look fish eyed where the Belamo looks pretty normal. Also most triplets will have smaller fields of view (again maybe an incorrect trem) that the Belamo has.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Nov 17, 2011)

Look for a aplanatic lens. It gives you a distortion-free view.


----------



## geezr (Nov 17, 2011)

SeanRogerPierce said:


> Look for a aplanatic lens. It gives you a distortion-free view.



Thanks for information about Aplanatic lens. 
O/T - Years ago at a photagraphy forum O/P asked about differences between perspectives and depth-of-field. The answers were  #1 No, #2 Yes, #3 You are asking the wrong question - followed by a lecture, #4 Im confused and have same questions..the thread ended with arguments about which lens is best to fry eggs using the sunlight.


----------



## David Metzger (Nov 17, 2011)

I looked into loops about 5 years ago and got the Belano also (10) - great loupe . I can't believe they are so popular. But I guess the quality is similar to $100+ ones. About 30 years ago I was visiting a friend who had a Zeiss binocular and couldn't believe the breathtaking views and accuracy fine optics had over the $200 binoculars I had. Since then I have bought 5 great binoculars, my favorite is actually the best priced, Nikon 8x32 Superior E (not waterproof, old school looking) but amazing.


----------



## marcr (Nov 17, 2011)

I just picked up my second (one is at work, the other at home) Belomo 10x after reading this,

http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/005941.php

I haven't tried the iPhone macro lens trick yet, but I will.

(note the comments section for another, slightly cheaper, source)


----------



## slowtyper (Nov 17, 2011)

I bought a cheap loupe on dealextreme. It probably sucks but I don't have anything to compare it to and looks good to me. I think it was like $3 haha


----------



## Keith Neal (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there a concensus about which is better for examining a knife edge -- 10x or 20x? I plan to get one or the other Belomo, but don't know which.

Keith


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 10, 2011)

I got 20X as primary purpose for me is to look at the steel grain, but it seems to worm well with edges too. 

M


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a cheapo 20x. It is very distorted around the edges and the depth of field is very shallow. So at that magnification, you really have to have a steady hand. 

How is the depth of field on the Belomo compared to the cheaper ones?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 12, 2011)

Goofin around with a Belomo 20x loupe + crappy Blackberry camera:


























Fuzzy background is felt strop. Some images also have the BB camera zoomed in some.

Maybe that gives you some idea of 20x and depth of field. There is very little distortion towards the edges (most of the distortion in the photos above are the BB camera not focusing properly). You do need to have a steady hand and hold the loupe close to your eye or close to the edge (or a bit of both) to focus it. I have not used a 10x loupe, but I think the 20x would be more useful for closely inspecting your edges, even if it is a little more effort to inspect the area you want.


----------



## Keith Neal (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Very helpful. 20x on the way.

Pretty good photos from a Blackberry!

Keith


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 12, 2011)

Just another thread to make me buy something.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 12, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Just another thread to make me buy something.
> 
> k.



Aren't they all?


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Johnny! The DOF, clarity, and distortion all look much better than my ebay loop. Tonight, afterI get done placing my order for my new Belomo, Ill try to take some photos with my el cheapo special for comparison.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Dec 12, 2011)

Just curious. How do you pronounce "Loupe"?

Loop?
Loop-eh?
Lope?

I don't want to walk in the store and ask for one, and then they look at me funny or laugh 

EDIT: Oh wait. I think it's pronounced "Loop". Courtesy of this page, which I will now use probably every day  http://www.howjsay.com/ Seems pretty dang helpful, because I always make a fool out of myself.


----------



## zitangy (Dec 12, 2011)

loupe
&#8194;Pronounced as &#8194;[loop] Show IPA
noun
any of several varieties of magnifying glasses, used by jewelers and watchmakers, of from 2 to 20 power and intended to fit in the eye socket, to be attached to spectacles, or to be held in the hand.
Origin: 

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/loupe

there is a speaker icon... for your listening pleasure...


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 13, 2011)

Turns out my cheap loupe is actually a 10x so now i feel even better about ordering the nice 20x.
Photos with 10x el cheepo and cell camera:




gallery link:
https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/EdgeMacro


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 13, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Just another thread to make me buy something.
> 
> k.



Feel good about buying good stuff inexpensively.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 13, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Feel good about buying good stuff inexpensively.



True that. Btw, where is the best place to get these? Ebay? I might as well buy that point-tip micrometer I have been flirting with while I am at it. 

k.


----------



## ptolemy (Dec 13, 2011)

We need to do a group buy in for these, I would def be in for one


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 13, 2011)

I got mine off of some vendor on amazon... 30some bucks.

Here's a 2nd attempt (last one is broken for some reason) at posting a picture taken with my cheapo 10x loupe. You can really see the shallow DOF and distortion around the edges vs Johnny's 20x Belomo pics.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Dec 13, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> True that. Btw, where is the best place to get these? Ebay?



eBay and Amazon seem to be the best US places I've found so far.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 14, 2011)

UCChemE05 said:


> eBay and Amazon seem to be the best US places I've found so far.



Yep. I bought mine on Ebay for 32USD shipped. 

M


----------



## podzap (Feb 4, 2019)

I bought a Belomo 20x loupe based on the recommendations of this forum, but let me tell you - belarussian governement is not nice. Minsk is actually situated closer to Helsinki (where I live) to Finnish Lapland (where I drive to vacation every summer). I had no idea how bad these dudes were, but today 30 years after the fall of the Soviet Union they still have a freaking KGB (and a very large one at that).

Their website mentions that they send out all packages as "gifts" in order to avoid customs. Let's see if my optics arrive or not, they did only cost 25 EUR.


----------



## Ruso (Feb 5, 2019)

How did you take a loupe and made it into a political rant? O-o


----------



## podzap (Feb 5, 2019)

That was not even close to a rant! I just had no idea exactly how bad terms they were on with the rest of the world, especially surprising when they are so close neighbors to me in Finland. I asked my wife and she also had no idea.


----------



## nevin (Feb 7, 2019)

I have the 10x one and love it!


----------



## podzap (Feb 7, 2019)

Received my 20x in the mail today and had a look at some blade edges with it. It is very difficult to keep steady and in exactly the correct position. I wish I had ordered the 10x instead and probably will go ahead and do it anyway.

Even the pros recommend the 10x as the one to use.

http://earthtoadornment.com/best-jewelers-loupe/


----------



## Lazyboy (Feb 8, 2019)

podzap said:


> Received my 20x in the mail today and had a look at some blade edges with it. It is very difficult to keep steady and in exactly the correct position. I wish I had ordered the 10x instead and probably will go ahead and do it anyway.
> 
> Even the pros recommend the 10x as the one to use.
> 
> http://earthtoadornment.com/best-jewelers-loupe/



could have got the 12x or 15x as a compromise between magnification and usability?


----------



## podzap (Feb 8, 2019)

Lazyboy said:


> could have got the 12x or 15x as a compromise between magnification and usability?



I guess so, but it seems that most people are happiest with the 10x so I am going to order one of those as well for quick use.

Don't get me wrong, the 20x is a superb instrument and well worth it's cost - I'm not going to get rid of it. You can even see metallic filaments standing off the edge of a blade with it. It's just not quick or easy to use - it takes time to get your eye just right, the loupe held at the correct angle + distance and the object being observed in just the right lighting so that there is no reflection or darkness, etc. And when you get all those stars aligned, then you need to keep all of them perfectly motionless or you lose the entire focus instantly.

In other words, don't try to use the 20x loupe if you've got a hangover


----------



## Kippington (Feb 11, 2019)

I got into the microscope scene back when this thread started , only on one of the knife forums that doesn't exist anymore.
Clay Allison was a pretty chill person to chat to (this was before he had come out with the Wicked Edge) and he had a very nice USB microscope.





The thing is, I find you need a really high level of magnification if you want to really look at the edge. Otherwise you are just looking at the polish of the bevels (which don't tell you anything about the edge).
For example - This edge in the following picture is absolute trash, but you really can't tell from the picture despite the magnification. There's a hair for reference.




Finger tests are far more instructive, and I don't think I learned anything at all from this (microscope) period. Other than maybe things about polish.


----------



## Lazyboy (Feb 11, 2019)

Kippington said:


> I got into the microscope scene back when this thread started ...
> [edit]
> The thing is, I find you need a really high level of magnification if you want to really look at the edge. Otherwise you are just looking at the polish of the bevels (which don't tell you anything about the edge).
> 
> For example - This edge in the following picture is absolute trash, but you really can't tell from the picture despite the magnification.



Can the converse be true? ie you an have a great edge even if it looks like a that a really crap bevel when looked at with that degree of magnification?


----------



## Kippington (Feb 11, 2019)

Absolutely! I could have deep scratch-marks going in all directions all over the bevel and it could still be better than the one pictured above (not Clay's picture, his magnification is high enough to show the edge in good detail).

x20 simply isn't enough to be of much use.


----------



## playero (Feb 11, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MM1RHB9/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

they have different ones


----------

